# Various 3x3 and 4x4 blind questions



## ender9994 (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi everyone, I have been doing 3x3 blind for about 6 months and am recently starting 4x4 blind. However, I do have a few questions:

1. I was looking at my breakdowns recently and was shocked at what I saw. My edges memorization was about 50 seconds on average, but my corner memorization is usually about 1:10. I use classic Pochmann for both. Why are my corners so much slower and how can I get them faster. My memorization method is story method/images for both corners and edges. 

2. Is it recommended to combine methods for 4x4 blind? I was thinking of using r2 for edges and commuters for centers because my grasp of commuters isn't what I would like it to be (even after reading Mr. Hughey and Mr. Hardwicks tutorials. Would you recommend Roman rooms, Loci, or just single letters for memorizing? 

3. For 3x3 blind i usually split my story up into segments of 4 images in order to better comprehend and remember. I go through the first 4, quickly go over them again, learn the next 4, go over the last 8 again, and continue until i am done. Is this too much checking? Would it be beneficial to memorize in groups of 2? 3? 5?. I am only doing 4 because it is very easy to tell if I have parity based on the number of images that don't fill up a complete set of 4. 

Thanks 

Doug


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 1, 2009)

mmmmmmmmm.... I can't answer any of those questions. But i just started bld a week ago, and question number 3 helped me a lot. I just want to say, thanks


----------



## Muesli (Dec 1, 2009)

TheMachanga said:


> mmmmmmmmm.... I can't answer any of those questions. But i just started bld a week ago, and question number 3 helped me a lot. I just want to say, thanks


Same here. I might actually be able to pull one off.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 2, 2009)

ender9994 said:


> Hi everyone, I have been doing 3x3 blind for about 6 months and am recently starting 4x4 blind.


Awesome! Good luck with it!



ender9994 said:


> 1. I was looking at my breakdowns recently and was shocked at what I saw. My edges memorization was about 50 seconds on average, but my corner memorization is usually about 1:10. I use classic Pochmann for both. Why are my corners so much slower and how can I get them faster. My memorization method is story method/images for both corners and edges.


That's confusing - there's a lot more to memorize with edges than with corners. I'm much faster memorizing corners. But I don't bother with full stories on corners - I just say the image words quickly, then pull on the blindfold and start solving the corners. The words alone are enough without actual images or story for corners, because it's very short-term memory.



ender9994 said:


> 2. Is it recommended to combine methods for 4x4 blind? I was thinking of using r2 for edges and commuters for centers because my grasp of commuters isn't what I would like it to be (even after reading Mr. Hughey and Mr. Hardwicks tutorials. Would you recommend Roman rooms, Loci, or just single letters for memorizing?


If you use r2 for edges and commutators for centers, you'll basically be doing what I do, and I think it works pretty well. But choose what's comfortable for you - there have been successful people with lots of different methods.



ender9994 said:


> 3. For 3x3 blind i usually split my story up into segments of 4 images in order to better comprehend and remember. I go through the first 4, quickly go over them again, learn the next 4, go over the last 8 again, and continue until i am done. Is this too much checking? Would it be beneficial to memorize in groups of 2? 3? 5?. I am only doing 4 because it is very easy to tell if I have parity based on the number of images that don't fill up a complete set of 4.


That works fine. For a while, I was using 3 images (which is 6 pieces, since I use 2 pieces per image) per "segment". But lately I switched to having just 2 big segments - one for corners and one for edges. It led to a big gain in speed for me - perhaps you should try it.


----------



## PM 1729 (Dec 2, 2009)

ender9994 said:


> 1. I was looking at my breakdowns recently and was shocked at what I saw. My edges memorization was about 50 seconds on average, but my corner memorization is usually about 1:10. I use classic Pochmann for both. Why are my corners so much slower and how can I get them faster. My memorization method is story method/images for both corners and edges.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. For 3x3 blind i usually split my story up into segments of 4 images in order to better comprehend and remember. I go through the first 4, quickly go over them again, learn the next 4, go over the last 8 again, and continue until i am done. Is this too much checking? Would it be beneficial to memorize in groups of 2? 3? 5?. I am only doing 4 because it is very easy to tell if I have parity based on the number of images that don't fill up a complete set of 4.


For 1, you do not need to go through your corner memorisation in as much detail if you execute them first.If you are using images then you should try to go faster on corners memorisation .

For 3, I used story first and switched to journey later.You can follow a PAPA/OAOA system.Try to reduce your review.Don't rush the memo, you really wouldn't need to review after enough practice.But don't change your system completely as you may lose accuracy.Also, you can experiment with different splits of number of images to see what is best for you.Personally, I prefer 4.
Your corner memo should be sufficient to tell you about parity if switch to odd number of images per group.


----------

